
Show HN: Animation Creator Using Emoji and Simple English - asimpledog
https://framd.cc/watch?v=5efb0e57edbeeb0007617386
======
Jetroid
Would be nice to be able to loop some of these, because the full effect can be
hard to see in just one go-round.

Like this one:
[https://framd.cc/watch?v=5efe03cdafd1f90008369688](https://framd.cc/watch?v=5efe03cdafd1f90008369688)

